# Advice on this breeder?



## Dokie (May 13, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for a family dog that will be a companion and tolerable with children. Not looking to show or sport. Probably just obedience. 

Below is there Facebook and their website.

They said hips and elbows have been check by a vet to be good but they have not been certified. They claim they have not had any hip problems and they have a lot of positive reviews on Facebook. What do you guys think? Also other breeders around the KY area that you guys recommend. 

https://www.facebook.com/huffakerkennels/?fref=photo

Huffaker Kennels | German Shepherd Breeder | Breeding the finest pure bred AKC German Shepherd Puppies located in South Central Kentucky!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would not go through a breeder who does not get their hips certified. That is a red flag to me, as it is very easy to send them off for OFA ratings.

I also see no titles to prove their dogs are worthy of breeding, and no links to pedigrees and such.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Web site doesn't give much info at all. 
Pics of kennel are nice, looks almost new. I would think if they had hips and elbows done they would state that, also no titles mentioned. 
Bottom line there really isn't any usefull info on the site.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you in KY? Might want to check Sherle at sequoyah. All their dogs are health tested. 

I would not buy from untested stock ever. Why support a breeder that doesn't want to spend the $ testing their dogs, when you can support one that does and often there isn't a huge price difference.


----------

